# USP 40 Compact LEM



## whitmo28 (Jan 26, 2009)

Have been looking to make my first handgun purchase and have been watching this forum as a guest for a long time. I am getting down to making my decision and wanted to throw a deal that I have the opportunity to take advantage of. I have the option to buy a brand new USP 40 Compact LEM for $525 with shipping to my dealer of choice and including sales tax. 

Here are the specs on the gun
Caliber .40 S&W
Magazine Capacity 10 rd
Overall Length 6.81 in
Barrel Length 3.58 in
Weight 1.71 lb
Width 1.14 in
Height 5.00 in
Sights 3-dot Night sights

They said that the trigger comes set at 4 pounds

Does this sound like a good deal to you...and I also have some options but am not sure if they are of discount prices or not. I can get a UTL tactical light for an additional $175 and a spare magazine for $25 both are from the factory.

Some advice would be appreciated...please remember I am new to this game but am learning something new everyday!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It sounds like a good deal, I believe these guns are usually in the $700 price range new. I don't know about the UTL light but I wouldn't pay that much for a light anyway and you can probably get factory mags from CDNN for a little cheaper.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is a great deal.

I have two USPc's - a 9mm and a 45 CAP. The 45 is my fav one.

I also have the rubber decal grips on the frame - they really make a difference (there is also a "grit one that is like skateboard tape, but they are too rough for me).

I prefer the standard DA/SA, because I keep them cocked and locked.

But, I think U will enjoy it.

Any reason why U want 40 cal?


----------



## whitmo28 (Jan 26, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> That is a great deal.
> 
> I have two USPc's - a 9mm and a 45 CAP. The 45 is my fav one.
> 
> ...


To be honest I wanted a .45 but this particular deal came up and I have a hard time passing up a deal. So would you agree with the above in that you wouldn't spend the 175 for the light? Its going to be mostly used as a home defense weapon but I am taking the Michigan CCW class next month because I do plan to carry on occasion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess that isn't a bad deal on the light - that's the one made specifically for the HK rail, right?

You can also get an aftermarket rail, and then U can get any light U want.

I did use my P99 as my nightstand gun for a long time - I switched to my USPc 9mm about 6 months ago. I just sold my tac lightf or the P99. I think I'd rather have a seperate light, personally.


----------

